# Neue app erstellen



## Elektrofire (29. Sep 2021)

Hey hey,

Ich habe einfach mal eine dumme frage ich spiele mot dem gedanken eine app zu erstellen kenne mich in dieser Materie aber überhaupt nicht aus.

Ist es schwer eine app zu schreiben in der hauptsächlich informationen gegeben werden?

Danke im voraus


----------



## Jw456 (29. Sep 2021)

Frage kannst du Java oder Kotlin?


----------



## M.L. (29. Sep 2021)

Also wenn es wirklich nur um Daten auslesen und darstellen geht könnte man auch eine Web-Applikation verwenden.


----------



## xXSkyWalkerXx1 (4. Okt 2021)

Also Java ist easy, aber Android-Studios ist zu Begin nicht einfach - abhängig davon was du genau machen willst.
Wenn es jediglich beinhaltet, dass eine Activity angezeigt wird, also keine weiteren Fenster (Fragments)/etc., dann ist es nicht schwer. Wenn du aber mehrere Fragments oder sonstiges willst, dann kann es schon durchaus schwierig für den Anfang werden.

Bin selbst seit recht kurzer Zeit dabei eine App zu entwickeln, die schon ihre Herausforderungen haben - allein damit dich mit Android-Studios zu Recht zu finden: ArrayList, States von den Widgets, Menubar, etc...


----------

